# Pedders still in business?



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

I ordered some bushings for my 2005 GTO early last November. I have not received anything yet from them. I have received some emails asking how I liked the parts I ordered. With the email it gave a box to check if I haven't received them yet. I have clicked 4 of them, not received yet, as that is how many parts I had ordered. I have called them and have only gotten a recording to leave a message and how important my call is. 

Does anyone have any current information about Pedders? I am understandably upset about this. I have done a search in this forum on this subject but have found nothing as far as anyone actually ordering anything from them lately. I did pay for the parts already.

I took my car to Texas Muscle Car in Longview Texas, (some local GTO experts), to let them drive my car to get their take on a rattle I am getting through the transmission. While there I mentioned about ordering some parts from Pedders. The guy there said that Pedders is slow, too slow for them but never said they might be out of business.

Help!

Russ


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

They are really slow and now it seems they don't carry inventory for our cars so everything comes from Aussie land. My advice would be to continue trying to get a hold of them and get your money back. Then contact Lovells or Hendricks for parts you need.
LS1GTO.COM is a good source for finding above mentioned dealers.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

rnoswal said:


> I ordered some bushings for my 2005 GTO early last November. I have not received anything yet from them. I have received some emails asking how I liked the parts I ordered. With the email it gave a box to check if I haven't received them yet. I have clicked 4 of them, not received yet, as that is how many parts I had ordered. I have called them and have only gotten a recording to leave a message and how important my call is.
> 
> Does anyone have any current information about Pedders? I am understandably upset about this. I have done a search in this forum on this subject but have found nothing as far as anyone actually ordering anything from them lately. I did pay for the parts already.
> 
> ...


Just talked to speed shop in Houston (Advanced Racing Dynamics) and they said that there is no distributor in the U.S. at the moment so they are trying to order parts from Australia for me. Nothing wrong with the product just the business here in the states. If you want Pedders suspension pieces you'll have to get them from Australia at this time.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Ask for a refund. Buy Lovells, Whiteline, and Energy Suspension


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Absolutely no reason to chase Pedders when they are cheaper and more readily available alternatives elsewhere. Pedders USA has gone defunct.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Pedders USA filed for bankruptcy. There's still the manufacturer Pedders AU but they probably don't have your money


----------



## teds06goat (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey bro. I would get on the phone with your bank or credit card company and do a stop payment asap! I had the same problem last November. I left multiple messages and emails and nothing. Once my bank refunded my money I finally got a response from pedders. Good luck.

Ted
06 mt


----------



## teds06goat (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh yeah have found that rattle from your transmission? And which do you have an auto or manual? I had a rattle from my M6 that turned out to be the pilot bearing eating up its self on the input shaft. Boy did I catch that in time.


----------



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys. I will try the bank and see what happens. As for the rattle, I have a manual tranny. After getting the tranny rebuilt I still have the, for lack of better description, rattle in the shifter. I am sure it is being transferred from either engine or tranny somewhere but I can't guess. We went through the gearbox very well. I am quite sure it isn't the pilot as I checked it when I pulled the box to get it inspected. I had the bearings replaced and the gears checked. I guess the only way to truly rule the gearbox out is to try another, but I don't have those resources for that.

I am fairly sure the previous owner ran it pretty hard for the 2 years he owned it. Since he did have the gearbox redone and after getting it check again by a shop that knows these things so well, I kind of feel it is engine related. One of my thoughts is a possible wrist pin that may be failing. It just feels like it is coming from one source like that, that rises with engine rpm. A valve would already have bent but maybe even a lifter bouncing on the camshaft but again I think a valve would have hit by now. Rocker hitting the valve cover... maybe, I even thought maybe the harmonic balancer but it looks good and doesn't move with a pry bar against it. 

I don't know but am open to suggestions.

Thanks

Russ


----------



## greenmtn (Jan 17, 2010)

my shifter rattles, especially when accelerating in a low gear 4-6 from slow speed
seems to be a trait of the shifter design as my other GTO friends cars do the same


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

Pedders owes me about $400 for parts that I purchased throughout last summer that never showed up. I have tried everything to get ahold of them. Finally I tried pedders home office in AU and they told me that they were involved in a legal dispute with pedders usa and they cannot help. I will try my bank next. Good luck man.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Anyone that ordered parts from Pedders USA and did not received them, should contact their credit card company to cancel the charge ASAP.

https://business-bankruptcies.com/cases/pedders-usa-llc

Below was posted in another thread and also well covered on LS1gto...



NucciGOAT said:


> Just to let everyone know Pedders USA is filing for bankruptcy after being sued by the real peddars in Australia. Your not going to be able to get peddars much anymore, and IMO it was over priced any ways.
> 
> As said Kollar racing has a good deal of bushings and packages, as does Maryland speed. They actually have sales going on for bushings right now.
> Here's a pic of the new BMR's installed.





Red Bearded Goat said:


> Actually Pedders USA was forced into Chapter 7 Bankruptcy by Pedders Au.... anyone with an outstanding order should cancel the CC transaction ASAP.
> 
> Red bits can still be sourced via Summit Racing;
> http://www.summitracing.com/search/.../brand/pedders-suspension?GroupBy=ProductName
> ...


----------

